# 64483 and 62311 HELP!!



## EricaWildinger (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi!
I have a doctor here that does a lot of injections.  I don't know when it's appropriate to to bill 64483 and 62311 together.  I understand that 64483 is considered to be a component of 62311, but it's modifiable.  Under what circumstances should you modify?  Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Erica Wildinger, CPC


----------



## dwaldman (Sep 12, 2013)

I would work with the physician to consider performing at separate encounters on separate days. Without writing NCCI it is hard to say if it is separate levels/anatomical area or separate patient encounters on the same day. You can even fax the question as you posted it, They would respond and you would have an official answer

National Correct Coding Initiative
Correct Coding Solutions LLC
P.O. Box 907
Carmel, IN 46082-0907

Attention:  Niles R. Rosen, M.D., Medical Director and Linda S. Dietz, RHIA, CCS, CCS-P, Coding Specialist

Fax #:  317-571-1745


----------



## npricercm (Sep 13, 2013)

EricaWildinger said:


> Hi!
> I have a doctor here that does a lot of injections.  I don't know when it's appropriate to to bill 64483 and 62311 together.  I understand that 64483 is considered to be a component of 62311, but it's modifiable.  Under what circumstances should you modify?  Any help would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Erica Wildinger, CPC



Why don't you sign up for the trial AAPC coder on this website.  It has a CCI function that would be beneficial.


----------



## EricaWildinger (Sep 13, 2013)

Thank you for all your responses!!  I appreciate it!


----------

